# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурс "Школа года".

## Елена Ромашова

Конкурс "Школа года". Первый раз в нем будем участвовать.
Необходимо приготовить выступление на 10 мин от пяти человек.
Хотелось бы увидеть видео нескольких выступлений, чтобы понять как проходит, в каком направлении мыслить?!
Большая просьба, если на форуме есть обсуждение этого конкурса, перенаправьте меня туда, пожалуйста.

----------


## maxim20

НУ И КАК ПРОВЕЛИ КОНКУРС

----------

